# colour change on neck



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,one of our ex racers(golden goblet)is a very pretty ash red checker,we thought he was a she until he started displaying to females,,so hes a he lol,hes quite young and is changing color on neck area,it was ash/white,but its gradually coming in a lovely shade of purple,is this common for this colour of bird??ive seen ferals,woodys etc with purple green feathering on neck area but not an ash red


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, they all have that shimmery purple/green around the neck once they go through their first moult. Here's one of my red birds. Not a terrific picture, but you can see the shimmer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

On blue pigeons, there will be green and a more purple-ish color to the iridescent feathers on the neck. But a lot of ash-red birds grow a deep red collar around their neck, along with the green.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's picture of my ash red bar cock that's 4 1/2 months old. You can see that the purple is starting cover his neck area.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Renee, I didn't know you had a lavender bird! Or....did I? 
He's very pretty


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Justice543 said:


> Thats a good looking bird


Thanks. He's one of my "Bekearts".


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Handsome birds, Henry and Renee!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Terri! I can't wait to see what this bird will look like after his first moult. He's turning out to be a handsome bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Renee, I didn't know you had a lavender bird! Or....did I?
> He's very pretty


LAVENDER? That's a new one........LOL
He's a RC, or so I thought.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> LAVENDER? That's a new one........LOL
> He's a RC, or so I thought.


LOL. Fancy name for a spread ash-red bird  Or at least that's what it LOOKS like to me. Do you know the color of his parents?


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Here's picture of my ash red bar cock that's 4 1/2 months old. You can see that the purple is starting cover his neck area.


yes golden goblet is very similar to him!hes a 2009 bird(lost racer,unclaimed by owner)its a really unusual colour,is it called lavender?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> LOL. Fancy name for a spread ash-red bird  Or at least that's what it LOOKS like to me. Do you know the color of his parents?


Yea.....his parents are the Black cock (GHC Band) and the White/red splash hen.........my only sex-linked pair.........


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, they all have that shimmery purple/green around the neck once they go through their first moult. Here's one of my red birds. Not a terrific picture, but you can see the shimmer.


who is the lovely little pied pigeon on nest?i just see a little head poking out


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Thanks. He's one of my "Bekearts".


 *Waterhouse or Detroit,they were very good for me *GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

tuxedobaby said:


> yes golden goblet is very similar to him!hes a 2009 bird(lost racer,unclaimed by owner)its a really unusual colour,is it called lavender?


This bird would be considered an ash red, red bar or silver. The lavender would be Renee's bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tuxedobaby said:


> who is the lovely little pied pigeon on nest?i just see a little head poking out


That's Sleepy........another of my "pets"...........she doesn't race but he does.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Waterhouse or Detroit,they were very good for me *GEORGE


The father is from Freddie Rivera and the hen is from a guy out in Colorado. I bought 6 Bekearts from him a few years ago. Most of them weren't about much as breeders, although they had pretty good race records. This cock/hen combination has done pretty good for us though.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

When bird turns adult, they get those shiny looking neck feathers. Sometimes they look wet. When that happens, I consider them to be in form.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> The father is from Freddie Rivera and the hen is from a guy out in Colorado. I bought 6 Bekearts from him a few years ago. Most of them weren't about much as breeders, although they had pretty good race records. This cock/hen combination has done pretty good for us though.


 Hi RENEE, Freddie flew out here in California for most of his life. He raced lesbian hens (no joke) that was his system and he was dam good at it,he moved to Florida a few years back his main family was the Waterhouse Bekearts, which is a family that many fliers out fly or have flown. Take a look at the pedigree of Freddie bird and see if there is a bird in there call B.J. ......GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi RENEE, Freddie flew out here in California for most of his life. He raced lesbian hens (no joke) that was his system and he was dam good at it,he moved to Florida a few years back his main family was the Waterhouse Bekearts, which is a family that many fliers out fly or have flown. Take a look at the pedigree of Freddie bird and see if there is a bird in there call B.J. ......GEORGE


Is there a band number? I'll have to look, but the bird came from Freddie via Red Rose Loft. We had two of his kids that did good, so we bought Daddy too.........


----------

